# Special Edition Cub Cadet



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Now this is my kinda LT/GT. I bet it NEVER bogs down in heavy grass and has unbelievable 60 foot times! :lmao: :thumbsup:


<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=91984">


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Morning Chief.
 Hope it comes w/wheelie bars.


----------

